# Barry Lyndon (1975 Stanley Kubrick)



## sharik




----------



## Headphone Hermit

A fine film. 

I like the way that music is incorporated into this film - especially the Schubert Trio in the scene at the card table. I remember reading that this scene was a bit of a ground breaker for the way that the shot was lit by candlelight and I think the cinematogrophy was highly regarded throughout the film. 

The clips give an idea of the film, but I'd recommend that you try to watch the whole film before you dip into the clips :tiphat:


----------

